# What kind of Rhom?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Bought this rhom from a fellow P-fury member. Has grown a bit from the past two weeks, but other then that not much of a difference in color.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

There is no way to tell, by looking at a rhom, where it was collected...Peru rhom, Xingu Rhom, Vinnie Rhom, Guyana....If thats what your asking. As a young rhom matures you will be able to make out if he's a diamond varient somewhat.

Wait a few months though, maybe even 6, and post up some new pictures after he's grown some. He seems a little too small to even put a guess on what species he is let alone what kind of Rhombeus. To me he shows traits of both Rhombeus and Sanchezi.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Good chance it is S. sanchezi...post some more pics when it matures some more.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Good chance it is S. sanchezi...post some more pics when it matures some more.


I always thought it was a Rhom - now that I look at it, it does look like a Sanchezi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Agree with Bio.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

how can it be a sanchezi?
I got it from "Huck" who had piranhas for 10 years, and he is also very experienced about piranha and he is 100% sure it's a rhom~~


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea Bryan, it did look like a rhom when I first got it. It grew alittle bit longer, and it's kind of looking like a Sanchezi.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

white_blue_grey said:


> how can it be a sanchezi?
> I got it from "Huck" who had piranhas for 10 years, and he is also very experienced about piranha and he is 100% sure it's a rhom~~


It can be a sanchezi because it appears to display those characteristics. Only time will tell for sure...its' not a slam on the fish as I think both species are great to own.

Having piranhas for "10 years" doesn't make you an expert in identification of serras (juvenile serras are tough, especially rhoms and sanchezi). Most serras haven't been readily available on the market for 10 years (his latest claim is 15 years btw). Everyone here gives their best guess (and that's all we can do)...IDing from pictures, not even Frank is right 100% of the time!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep, it's looking like a Sanchezi right now. I don't mind having either one, they're both great fishes. My question is how big would a Sanchezi get?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> My question is how big would a Sanchezi get?


Seems like I remember someone here keeping one that was over 7". Think that is pretty much the largest I recall. Opefe lists it as reaching approximately 6" TL.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> Good chance it is S. sanchezi...post some more pics when it matures some more.


I always thought it was a Rhom - now that I look at it, it does look like a Sanchezi








[/quote]

Thats why I didn't sell you mine cause I wasn't 100% sure what it was yet at almost 4in.

Whatever it is though nice fish man :nod:

Rhom or Sanchezi at this point


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Feefa, at 4" can you identify your fish yet? Is it a Sanchezi/Rhom?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

white_blue_grey said:


> how can it be a sanchezi?
> I got it from "Huck" who had piranhas for 10 years, and he is also very experienced about piranha and he is 100% sure it's a rhom~~


I would lean toward sanchezi as well. And FYI....dont believe everyone's BIO......you can represent yourself as whatever you want on an internet forum.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> Feefa, at 4" can you identify your fish yet? Is it a Sanchezi/Rhom?


I traded him into my lfs but I'm pretty sure it was a some kind of rhom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My first thought was sanchezi. At that size its similar to a rhom, however you can be 100% sure if you grow it out since sanchzi's max at 6", while rhoms can grow past that. Post again when its larger. Assuming it is a rhom, it is a serrasalmus rhombeus. Names are generally based on collection points and you cant tell its from one placeover another just by pictures .Diamond rhom is just a name for rhoms with shiny scales. They are still rhoms just sometimes are found in bit differnt locations. Yours looks to be a normal "rhom", but if it is it would most likely be from peru since they are the cheapest and thats pretty much the rhoms that 95% of lps import


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

It's been 3-4 weeks since I got this guy! Here's an updated picture - his color is coming along nicely.


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

It does look like a Red Sanchezi at this point. That red coloring looks awfully close to the eye. It has a lot R. Sanchezi characteristics. He really is nice though! --------- MC


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm thinking its probably a sanchezi but you'll have to wait to be sure.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's another updated picture.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

looks like a S. sanchezi


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Another update of his growth. He changes colors every week - damn he grows fast!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a lot of red for a rhom. I'm thinking S. sanchezi too.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's an update on his growth. I guess it's safe to say he's a S. Sanchezi.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

the growth is pretty amazing on that sanchezi.


----------

